# cars



## lochsong (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been trying to figure out what to do about a car should we move to Sicily. Need a 7 seater to fit us all in! 

It seems you can't buy a car in Italy unless you are resident but we are only staying 12/18 months so that seems unlikely. 

Hiring a car is obviously aimed at the tourist market and is extortionate. 

Is shipping car from the UK a better option? 

Any ideas?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Italy will consider you a tax resident by Day 183 at the latest. Why wouldn't you be a resident at 12+ months?


----------



## lochsong (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for replying! You know I've just figured thst out 10 minutes ago!!! 

Problem solved I think!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I really don't know what you're talking about.

To buy a car you need to be resident not in fiscal terms but in the anagraphe. 

EU citizens need to meet the requriements for residency. Health care,income and a place to stay.

If you intend to buy a car in the UK I'd assume you'd need to be resident in the UK to register it. But legally you can't drive a non Italian car for longer then six months. (I think it's six months for EU plated cars)


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, you'll be registering as a resident of Italy, whereupon you'll be able to register a car if you wish. While you're waiting for that residential registration process to conclude you can rent a car if you wish. You can _buy_ a car during a stopover between flights (theoretically anyway), so feel free to start shopping as soon as you arrive if you like. You simply can't _register_ the car (and thus legally operate it) unless you're: (1) a registered resident of Italy; (2) an AIRE-registered Italian citizen; or (3) subject to some special exception (e.g. a U.S. serviceman/woman stationed in Italy).

On edit: I see NickZ made the same point. Nick, there's no confusion on my end. What I was alluding to is there are plenty of EEA citizens that don't register even when they stay past 90 days. That's improper, but the penalties (such as they are) for EEA citizens are basically "sternly worded letters." Once you get to Day 183 in Italy, though (if not before), things get very much more serious legally speaking because that's the latest tax residency kicks in for residents (undeclared or otherwise).

Anyway, the original poster will definitely be a resident of Italy if he's staying for 12 months or longer, so he might as well register as one -- and thus be able to register a car. As is the original poster's legal requirement.


----------



## lochsong (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you bbcwatcher, you've explained it really well.

We will meet all the requirements for residency then from what I've just checked and will probably be organised by my husband's company.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

For what it's worth, I've seen some good short term (56 days or less) rental car rates in Italy at Easycar.com. Budget's UK site also sometimes has good deals, especially if you use an applicable promotion code (which seem easy to find via your favorite Internet search engine). I don't have any affiliation with either of these companies.

If you want a longer rental I don't see why you couldn't simply book two rentals, perhaps separated with a non-driving day.


----------

